# Spartan Power Feed....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Whats with the Spartan power feeds without the "dial a cable" adjusters ?

What sized cable can they run ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They can run 13/32 to 3/4" Instead of turning a dial for size, you move the backer plate behind each block . For 3/4" you move the backer plate away from the wheels and the spacers toward the wheels, and the opposite for smaller cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I have to remove the four bolts to do this ? There looks to be 4 thin plates/shims and the thicker end one.

You take the plates out or move them around ? How do I know the plate adjustment/position for each cable size ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I have to remove the four bolts to do this ? There looks to be 4 thin plates/shims and the thicker end one.
> 
> You take the plates out or move them around ? How do I know the plate adjustment/position for each cable size ?


Yes you have to remove the 4 bolts. I am not sure what shim placement is for cable sizes. It has been a long time since I needed to make an adjustment.


----------

